# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  rhyming Japanese

## Maciamo

What does this tongue-twister I've just made up mean ?

"sobou na sobo no soba no soba ni sabo ga sobaeru".




 :Confused: 



A saboteur is playing pranks next to my wild grandmother's noodles.

Not a very common situation, but with a bit of imagination... (I've got some extremely advanced computer equipment at home and work for a secret government agency. A saboteur comes at night into my house and I see him through the surveillance camera in my room. He playing pranks next to the kitchen table where the noodles my grandma made for me lies).

----------


## Maciamo

Not sure is the following is grammatically correct. That's a sentence (I've) made entirely with the phonetic word "kakou".

"kakou ni iru no kakou no hito wa kakou ni kakou wo mite, kakou made kakou shite, kakouhin no naka kakou wo kau".

Όɂ؍b̐l͉͍`ɉΌ ݂āA͌܂ŉsāAHi̒𔃂B

"A 61 year old person standing on a crater sees fire light in a river port, descends to the river mouth and buys delicacies in the middle of processed goods."

This scenario is totally possible in Japan where volcanos and ports abound.

----------


## mdchachi

You've got way too much time on your hands. ;)

----------


## Maciamo

It only took about 10min for both of them.  :Smilie: 
Want more ?

----------


## KoranRi

lol yes more I am bored...well no not really I'm rping which is intersting.

----------

